# Conversation stifled by gertysburg



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I posted a comment on a topic created by gertysburg and was immediately put on her ignore list....so I cannot converse with those who are defaming or defending me.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521038-1.html

My comment was neutral about Hobby Lobby (which the OP sited)...just stating that discussing their yarn business is a valid topic on KP, a knitting and crochet forum.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I am assuming that you are well aware that there are always those who cannot and will not tolerate any opinion expressed by anyone who disagrees with the opinion posted. Being that frail a personality pretty much assures that they cannot or will not enter into a conversation for fear of 1) learning something new; 2) learning from someone who may be wiser or kinder than they; or 3) possibly discovering that they are simply wrong in their assumptions.

Stand your ground, brother.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> I posted a comment on a topic created by gertysburg and was immediately put on her ignore list....so I cannot converse with those who are defaming or defending me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521038-1.html
> 
> My comment was neutral about Hobby Lobby (which the OP sited)...just stating that discussing their yarn business is a valid topic on KP, a knitting and crochet forum.


I remember your post and don't know why that post would get you placed on an ignore list. In my opinion, the ignore lists are very childish. If I don't want to read posts, I just ignore them. Also, the general chit chat section is for topics other than knit and crochet, so there should not have been any problem with posting anything there.


----------



## susieq1948 (Jun 15, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I posted a comment on a topic created by gertysburg and was immediately put on her ignore list....so I cannot converse with those who are defaming or defending me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521038-1.html
> 
> My comment was neutral about Hobby Lobby (which the OP sited)...just stating that discussing their yarn business is a valid topic on KP, a knitting and crochet forum.


Perhaps I am being rather naive but why do KPers put others on their "Ignore list" when they are just saying something which is reasonable? I could understand if they were being abusive but in this case it doesn't really make any sense to me.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

This site is turning into Facebook and it needs to stop. I'm just getting tired of the recent infighting. Sorry if you disagree with me. Not blaming anyone in particular.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm with you. I choose not to shop at Hobby Lobby because their viewpoint is impacting their employees when it comes to Health Coverage. I also don't shop at Walmart because of their wage and employment practices, and because local governments wind up subsidizing their very profitable company through property taxes and other inducements to open stores. And I don't eat at Chick Fil-A because of their attitude toward homosexuals. That's my personal choice.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Sockit2me, you have always been very helpful on this site and it is their loss if they "ignore" you. If I don't like a thread, I just stop reading it and go on to the next. As a matter of fact, that is exactly what I did with the thread that is referred to in this thread.


----------



## pinnerargos (Apr 29, 2017)

Sockit2me, it’s good to be ignored by petty people; that way, you don’t have to bother with them.


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

sockit2me said:


> I posted a comment on a topic created by gertysburg and was immediately put on her ignore list....so I cannot converse with those who are defaming or defending me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521038-1.html
> 
> My comment was neutral about Hobby Lobby (which the OP sited)...just stating that discussing their yarn business is a valid topic on KP, a knitting and crochet forum.


Gettysburg should leave instead of whining about leaving. But I sense it's more about her or him getting attention and affirmation. 
We all have a right to a opinion as long as it isn't offensive.

I used to shop on the lower east side N.Y.C., where many of the stores were owned by Hasidic Jews. They have the same views on birth control and health care. It didn't bother me, because I saved a lot of money.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

The irony here is that I went to post my steeking tutorial on gertysburg’s topic today asking for help with this technique....and discovered that I was blocked. Guess she is helpless.


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

sockit2me said:


> The irony here is that I went to post my steeking tutorial on gertysburg's topic today asking for help with this technique....and discovered that I was blocked. Guess she is helpless.


Welcome to the club. I'm being blocked by a few. Some people hate to be disagreed with. Be grateful you don't have to live with them.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> The irony here is that I went to post my steeking tutorial on gertysburg's topic today asking for help with this technique....and discovered that I was blocked. Guess she is helpless.


More like clueless, first, I saw nothing in your post but a very good explanation and next...She doesn't have a clue on how to fix the knitting problem. That's her loss.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh, Sockit, several on here have really hit the nail on the head. You said nothing offensive and she missed getting the help she needed. Looks like Karma bit her on the backside. Your help is always valuable. Thanks for posting, sorry you got "ignored".


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> The irony here is that I went to post my steeking tutorial on gertysburg's topic today asking for help with this technique....and discovered that I was blocked. Guess she is helpless.


Karma


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I enjoy KP and learn a lot here, but I don't like when people are talking about others in a negative way. I prefer to hear nice things about people and would think most people favor the positive over the negative.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

jvallas said:


> Karma


Indeed.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Evie RM said:


> I remember your post and don't know why that post would get you placed on an ignore list. In my opinion, the ignore lists are very childish. If I don't want to read posts, I just ignore them. Also, the general chit chat section is for topics other than knit and crochet, so there should not have been any problem with posting anything there.


Ditto for me. My goodness. Some people sure are sensitive. You said nothing wrong. In fact, I'm not even sure you said if you were "pro" or "con" HL. Just stating the relation to yarn and right to discuss.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

sockit2me said:


> I posted a comment on a topic created by gertysburg and was immediately put on her ignore list....so I cannot converse with those who are defaming or defending me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521038-1.html
> 
> My comment was neutral about Hobby Lobby (which the OP sited)...just stating that discussing their yarn business is a valid topic on KP, a knitting and crochet forum.


If your factual and neutral post caused her to block you, I am tempted to go back and advise her to leave, per her request. Obviously she is way too sensitive for a public forum. :sm16:

Her loss, Eric. It's always a bit of a jolt tho', isn't it?


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> I posted a comment on a topic created by gertysburg and was immediately put on her ignore list....so I cannot converse with those who are defaming or defending me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521038-1.html
> 
> My comment was neutral about Hobby Lobby (which the OP sited)...just stating that discussing their yarn business is a valid topic on KP, a knitting and crochet forum.


Well, that was really petty. I read what you wrote and certainly didn't find it offensive. Her loss. May her yarn be ravaged by acrylic-eating bugs. :sm17:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

My motto, is ignored by none that matter.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> The irony here is that I went to post my steeking tutorial on gertysburg's topic today asking for help with this technique....and discovered that I was blocked. Guess she is helpless.


Definitely her loss!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Eric,
I read your comment in the original post.
Clear and to the point. I saw nothing wrong with it.
Perhaps you are one of the lucky ones to be ignored by her,
Hobby Lobby can do what they want to, It is there company, Shop there-dont shop there, wotk there-dont work there-- makes no difference to me.

I buy yarn where i want to,
Glad to have you with us. I have learned so much from you. And am an admirer of your socks and other creations. Your work is stunning


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

What a "thump"; sorry you ran into it - you could not have known. After all, this forum is an idea exchange.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I am ignored by one person. I contacted her to ask why, and she admitted she'd done it in error. Then she said she'd continue to ignore me as I'd made a fuss about it! Her loss.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I also recently found out I was blocked by someone (maybe more for all I know). I was also told I was very unfriendly by the same person. Really?????


----------



## BusyNonni (Jun 24, 2017)

Your comment was fine


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Eric I’m interested in your steeking tutorial. Is it available on KP already?


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That's sad, really.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Some people are so petty.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry about THAT! Sockittome, I think that person must be a very unhappy person, or a bully to react that way, you said nothing wrong! I was so surprised by that person's reaction!


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> The irony here is that I went to post my steeking tutorial on gertysburg's topic today asking for help with this technique....and discovered that I was blocked. Guess she is helpless.


I thought your comment was reasonable and explained the issue she was having. Re her ignore and your helpful steeking technique reply to her: it is called cutting off your nose to spite your face.

I stopped reading the thread when it became a Hobby Lobby them and us tirade. It actually proved what the OP was saying. Sorry I was not there to defend you. You always make good sense and are so helpful.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

I also remember your original post and I found nothing offensive.... Quite the opposite. I considered it a thoughtful opinion. I think people will be people. My grandmother had an old saying... “she/he would cut off their nose to spite their face...”. Blocking you is her loss, not yours. I’ve found you a valuable source or assistance and information... don’t let one person’s pettiness bother you.????


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> The irony here is that I went to post my steeking tutorial on gertysburg's topic today asking for help with this technique....and discovered that I was blocked. Guess she is helpless.


 :sm04: :sm04: :sm24: :sm24: 
Serves her right. You would have given excellent advice. Such a pathetic reason for blocking you. 
As far as I know, only one person has blocked me. I could never figure out why and she would only say I'm snarky. Hmmmm. Some people are just very immature and insecure.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Those that are wrong shout the loudest. She is bringing attention to herself.


----------



## dornefeb (Mar 1, 2017)

There are people in life that I disagree on certain things but that doesn't mean that I will not speak to them again, it wouldn't do if we all agreed on everything, just ask yourself if this will be important in a week if not just move on, it's their loss and seem very narrow minded, we are not all the same and are not robots, we all have differing opinions, that's why we are on here to discuss things, that's why we have a section called non knitting topics, and just remember they might be having a bad day, what affects us one day might not affect us another day but it does seem very childish to ignore you


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Just read all 17 pages. I could not see any reason for her to have blocked you, but I have been blocked by three people because they did not agree with what I said. Nothing controversial, either, but some people are very petty.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Generally, it IS more enjoyable to hear nice things. But, in an open forum, the whole idea is that all opinions are welcomed -- otherwise it is not an open forum. So, if one poster decides to publish an opinion, another may just as reasonably post the opposite point of view. Even if one posts something that is in their mind positive (their decision support something or some group by avoiding certain stores or activities) there is still a negative element either implied or stated in their reason for the 'boycott'. So, to label as 'negative' only the posts of an opposite point of view is to ignore the fact that they both contain a negative.

There ARE many, many wonderful positive things to learn here, but those running the site have decided to include a place for non-knitting subjects so please honor that and choose to monitor your own activities by staying away from that part rather than stating or implying that others should not participate in it.



DebHow78 said:


> I enjoy KP and learn a lot here, but I don't like when people are talking about others in a negative way. I prefer to hear nice things about people and would think most people favor the positive over the negative.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm glad to see I'm not alone in resenting the political agendas being aired on this forum. I've made the mistake of responding before because there are some statements made that have really ruffled my feathers. I finally came to the place where I stopped commenting at all, in large part. I guess that allows those with whom I disagree the right of censorship, but I come here to learn about knitting, crocheting, etc. I haven't "ignored" anyone formally, but if people of a certain political persuasion are going to use this forum as their own personal agenda space, then I'll ignore them by my absence.

Just a note to KP Admin: Isn't there supposed to be a separate area for non-knitting/crocheting political commentary on this site? Some of us really don't care to read about "Pussy" hats and where they are worn, and it would be nice if we didn't have to do so.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> I posted a comment on a topic created by gertysburg and was immediately put on her ignore list....so I cannot converse with those who are defaming or defending me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521038-1.html
> 
> My comment was neutral about Hobby Lobby (which the OP sited)...just stating that discussing their yarn business is a valid topic on KP, a knitting and crochet forum.


You may be neutral , Hobby Lobby is far from neutral . They recently paid millions of dollars after they stole artifacts from Iraq . Refuse to provide birth control to employees . 
I'm grateful they do not have a store near me . I avoid all business's that exploit people , I do well enough without them . Thanks .


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

My life has been calmer after certain highly opinionated Midwest people blocked me from their topics. In return I blocked them from my topics. That proved nothing but my life is definitely more pleasant since then. Perhaps you should do the same. There are a lot of talented people on KP including you and I think you should stay but avoid the insular idiots as I have. I am also from the Midwest but have learned much in my travels. Sheeto-mann has let the racists crawl out from under the toe boards of civilization and infested too many minds in this country. We can see what a liar and despicable beast he is. Do not let this type of demon deter you from participating in a wonderful part of life here on Knitting Paradise. You are far too valuable for that.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> There ARE many, many wonderful positive things to learn here, but those running the site have decided to include a place for non-knitting subjects so please honor that and choose to monitor your own activities by staying away from that part rather than stating or implying that others should not participate in it.


I wish I could say that works, but I've run into many, many times when such topics are included in regular discussions, as is the case with the Hobby Lobby boycott. It's fair if the people who don't agree with the owners of Hobby Lobby want to organize a boycott in the NON-KNITTING area of the forum, but every time Hobby Lobby is mentioned, the people boycotting them have to make their political commentary known in the regular discussions of yarn, supplies, etc. Those same ladies would be just as vocal if I made a comment about choosing not to shop at Target, or made anything like a pro-conservative comment, or pro-conservative Christian comment. Everybody wants tolerance until they are called upon to be tolerant.

I've got nothing against anyone holding their own religious or political beliefs, but mine are just as valid as yours and just as worthy of expression. If you don't want to listen to other people without attempting to shame or belittle beliefs other than your own, then don't post your beliefs, either. Not everyone attends your church/synagogue/mosque, nor did we vote for the same person you did.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Sockit2me, I have no idea why you would be put on anyone's ignore list. You comments have always been helpful. If not for you I would still be contemplating doing socks instead of the joy of doing them.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I wonder if I got 'blocked/ignore listed' by anybody on that same thread. I had commented that I don't understand why people block others.


----------



## joyfulstitch (Sep 26, 2011)

Well that is an example of cutting your nose off. Sockit2me, you have soooo much information that you generously share with us. It is not a smart move to "ignore" you. 

Why are people so easily offended? We are entitled to our views. I may not agree with someone but that does not mean I will wilt at an opposite opinion.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Rosewood, could not agree with you more and particularly about the pro conservative and Chrisian part.

The only 'fix' that I see is to refuse to engage in threads with inappropriate comments. I know that can be hard to do because once someone takes one position it is my nature to want to state an alternative position. I suppose if I am really committed I could report it to Admin and ask them to remove the inappropriate comments.




Rosewood11 said:


> I wish I could say that works, but I've run into many, many times when such topics are included in regular discussions, as is the case with the Hobby Lobby boycott. It's fair if the people who don't agree with the owners of Hobby Lobby want to organize a boycott in the NON-KNITTING area of the forum, but every time Hobby Lobby is mentioned, the people boycotting them have to make their political commentary known in the regular discussions of yarn, supplies, etc. Those same ladies would be just as vocal if I made a comment about choosing not to shop at Target, or made anything like a pro-conservative comment, or pro-conservative Christian comment. Everybody wants tolerance until they are called upon to be tolerant.
> 
> I've got nothing against anyone holding their own religious or political beliefs, but mine are just as valid as yours and just as worthy of expression. If you don't want to listen to other people without attempting to shame or belittle beliefs other than your own, then don't post your beliefs, either. Not everyone attends your church/synagogue/mosque, nor did we vote for the same person you did.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Moss, you obviously have very strong political opinions. Please post political comments in the general comments section rather than in the knitting section as is the design for this site.



mossstitch said:


> You may be neutral , Hobby Lobby is far from neutral . They recently paid millions of dollars after they stole artifacts from Iraq . Refuse to provide birth control to employees .
> I'm grateful they do not have a store near me . I avoid all business's that exploit people , I do well enough without them . Thanks .


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Altice said:


> This site is turning into Facebook and it needs to stop. I'm just getting tired of the recent infighting. Sorry if you disagree with me. Not blaming anyone in particular.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## donnadavid (Nov 19, 2011)

My goodness are we all back in Middle School. Life is too short for this sort of things, let's get back to knitting, crocheting or any other kind of hobby. Just thank God that we can all have our opinions and so be it if mine does not agree with yours. This should be a fun and advice column.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

RevDi said:


> I'm with you. I choose not to shop at Hobby Lobby because their viewpoint is impacting their employees when it comes to Health Coverage. I also don't shop at Walmart because of their wage and employment practices, and because local governments wind up subsidizing their very profitable company through property taxes and other inducements to open stores. And I don't eat at Chick Fil-A because of their attitude toward homosexuals. That's my personal choice.


Yes, but I don't want to read about your preferences in the KNITTING section. If you want to organize or comment about Hobby Lobby, Walmart and Chick-fil-A in the CHIT-CHAT section, fine. You'll show your tolerance by confining your comments to that area, and I'll show mine by refraining from commenting on your post there. I should also confine my comments to the same area if I want to discuss the fact that I avoid Target because I don't want to share the bathroom/changing room with a man. Those comments don't belong in a knitting discussion.

Finally, I'll repeat here what I said long ago in another forum completely separate from this one (and long, long before I knew that "Sockit2me" was Eric!!!). The question was whether or not a man could be seen knitting without telling the world he was gay. First of all, I didn't know that a person's activities told the world about their sexual preference. As far as I'm concerned, a man who is knitting is a KNITTER. If he needs help with something, I'll help him because he's a fellow fiber-artist and lover of yarn. What else he does, and who he does it with is none of my business. He is my friend on the basis of our shared knitting. If it turns out that I disagree with him about other matters, then I'll weigh the fact that I liked him before I knew I disagreed with him, so why shouldn't I like him now? Not everyone I like agrees with me on everything, but I still like them and enjoy their company.


----------



## My name is Ema (Jul 12, 2013)

Regarding the post that you are blocked on requiring help on steeking, gramknits posted this...you are highly thought of sockit2me!

I've seen some posts by sockit2me on steeking here on KP. He is a fabulous knitter and has made some wonderful sweaters. You might want to do a search on his work. I for one don't think I'd ever be able to work up the nerve to try because I'm such a chicken! Please be sure to share your finished sweater. This process absolutely fascinates me.


----------



## Benilda (Dec 10, 2016)

sockit2me said:


> I posted a comment on a topic created by gertysburg and was immediately put on her ignore list....so I cannot converse with those who are defaming or defending me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521038-1.html
> 
> My comment was neutral about Hobby Lobby (which the OP sited)...just stating that discussing their yarn business is a valid topic on KP, a knitting and crochet forum.


I think that public shaming on this forum is a bit mean spirited. What are we trying to accomplish by discussing one person who choose not to see posts from another. I have never been a fan of ganging up on someone not in the room. I am not saying this to point to anyone. I just don't like to see anyone picked on.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Sockit2me: sorry you got ignored. It's her loss because you have a lot of experience and knowledge and very generously share it with KP members. The rest of us are grateful for your kindness and help.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Sockit2me: sorry you got ignored. It's her loss because you have a lot of experience and knowledge and very generously share it with KP members. The rest of us are grateful for your kindness and help.

Sorry for double post. hit the wrong key I guess. :sm12:


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

mossstitch said:


> You may be neutral , Hobby Lobby is far from neutral . They recently paid millions of dollars after they stole artifacts from Iraq . Refuse to provide birth control to employees .
> I'm grateful they do not have a store near me . I avoid all business's that exploit people , I do well enough without them . Thanks .


What does any of that have to do with their yarn? You choose not to shop there for your political reasons. And how do you know that they "stole" the Iraqi artifacts. They may have taken them for safe keeping. Perhaps, they originally intended them for their own museum, but they returned them and paid the assessed fine. Had those artifacts stayed where they were, they'd have been destroyed at the hands of ISIS or other fanatics like many, many others both in and out of museums. Thanks to Hobby Lobby, the people of Iraq still have some of the displays from a museum founded by Nebuchadnezzar!!!


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Rosewood11 said:


> What does any of that have to do with their yarn? You choose not to shop there for your political reasons. And how do you know that they "stole" the Iraqi artifacts. They may have taken them for safe keeping. Perhaps, they originally intended them for their own museum, but they returned them and paid the assessed fine. Had those artifacts stayed where they were, they'd have been destroyed at the hands of ISIS or other fanatics like many, many others both in and out of museums. Thanks to Hobby Lobby, the people of Iraq still have some of the displays from a museum founded by Nebuchadnezzar!!!


Oh sure ,they are sooooooooo charitable . 
Stealing is a crime and they paid for it , ok .


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Rosewood11 said:


> What does any of that have to do with their yarn? You choose not to shop there for your political reasons. And how do you know that they "stole" the Iraqi artifacts. They may have taken them for safe keeping. Perhaps, they originally intended them for their own museum, but they returned them and paid the assessed fine. Had those artifacts stayed where they were, they'd have been destroyed at the hands of ISIS or other fanatics like many, many others both in and out of museums. Thanks to Hobby Lobby, the people of Iraq still have some of the displays from a museum founded by Nebucha dnezzar!!!


AAAAAAAGH!!!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Ignore lists are for weak-kneed folk who can't tolerate any discussion. They prefer to hide their heads in the sand fearing they might hear something that will disturb their perfect little world.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

susieq1948 said:


> Perhaps I am being rather naive but why do KPers put others on their "Ignore list" when they are just saying something which is reasonable? I could understand if they were being abusive but in this case it doesn't really make any sense to me.


Actually, I never saw the purpose of the ignore list unit I got attacked (others stood up for me), and the attacker put me on her ignore list - stating that I would have to come back, almost on my hands and knees asking for her forgiveness. This is a paraphrase.

At that point, I felt like I did not wish to hear from her on my own posts, as I knew she would be negative, even if I said the weather was fine. I did not wish for others to experience this person more than they have to. I guess I made the correct decision, as I recently saw her put out a very accentuated post to someone. Perhaps what she said was correct, but there was no need for how she said it.

"It's not what you say, but how you say it."


----------



## ofudge (Oct 5, 2012)

RevDi said:


> I'm with you. I choose not to shop at Hobby Lobby because their viewpoint is impacting their employees when it comes to Health Coverage. I also don't shop at Walmart because of their wage and employment practices, and because local governments wind up subsidizing their very profitable company through property taxes and other inducements to open stores. And I don't eat at Chick Fil-A because of their attitude toward homosexuals. That's my personal choice.


Wow, we do think alike!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I posted a comment on a topic created by gertysburg and was immediately put on her ignore list....so I cannot converse with those who are defaming or defending me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521038-1.html
> 
> My comment was neutral about Hobby Lobby (which the OP sited)...just stating that discussing their yarn business is a valid topic on KP, a knitting and crochet forum.


You have my sympathy on that. I'm on a few ignore lists for totally unknown reason(s). It can't be my picture because I don't post any ;~D. The answer to it, as nearly as I have been able to figure out, is to do exactly what you have done and start your own thread. Apparently some cannot tolerate any opinions but their own, and that's sad in a country which supposedly espouses freedom of speech. I've learned that we are living in a world of many unreasonable people and if some want to be punitive over nothing, it says more about them than it does about you/me.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I don’t need to put anyone on an ignore list. It’s easy enough to skip over what certain members post, and for some that’s what I always do. And if anyone wants to ignore me, feel free!


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

gdhavens said:


> Sockit2me, you have always been very helpful on this site and it is their loss if they "ignore" you. If I don't like a thread, I just stop reading it and go on to the next. As a matter of fact, that is exactly what I did with the thread that is referred to in this thread.


Same here. If I stopped reading/listening to items that "offend" me in one way or another, or in which I thought (silently, I hope) "WTH is the matter with them?", I would have a lot more time to knit......but if it is a well thought out discussion, I usually learn something from it. The rants, I do ignore.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Rosewood11 said:


> Yes, but I don't want to read about your preferences in the KNITTING section. If you want to organize or comment about Hobby Lobby, Walmart and Chick-fil-A in the CHIT-CHAT section, fine. You'll show your tolerance by confining your comments to that area, and I'll show mine by refraining from commenting on your post there. I should also confine my comments to the same area if I want to discuss the fact that I avoid Target because I don't want to share the bathroom/changing room with a man. Those comments don't belong in a knitting discussion.
> 
> Finally, I'll repeat here what I said long ago in another forum completely separate from this one (and long, long before I knew that "Sockit2me" was Eric!!!). The question was whether or not a man could be seen knitting without telling the world he was gay. First of all, I didn't know that a person's activities told the world about their sexual preference. As far as I'm concerned, a man who is knitting is a KNITTER. If he needs help with something, I'll help him because he's a fellow fiber-artist and lover of yarn. What else he does, and who he does it with is none of my business. He is my friend on the basis of our shared knitting. If it turns out that I disagree with him about other matters, then I'll weigh the fact that I liked him before I knew I disagreed with him, so why shouldn't I like him now? Not everyone I like agrees with me on everything, but I still like them and enjoy their company.


I hope you realize that it's often Admin who decides where to place posts. I'm puzzled by those who seem to think they have this kind of input. If the rules allow it, who are we to mess with how he chooses to run his business? When I come across something I don't like, I skip over it unless I have an opinion I want to share. Just sayin'. I wonder how many of us have ever read the rules.....


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

I've blocked a few peple because they were flaming others and othewise being rude and obnoxious. You have none of those characteristics. Don't take it personal if smaller minds can't handle yours. It's their loss.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

RevDi said:


> I'm with you. I choose not to shop at Hobby Lobby because their viewpoint is impacting their employees when it comes to Health Coverage. I also don't shop at Walmart because of their wage and employment practices, and because local governments wind up subsidizing their very profitable company through property taxes and other inducements to open stores. And I don't eat at Chick Fil-A because of their attitude toward homosexuals. That's my personal choice.


And also my personal choice. I was taught early on that this is a free country; nowadays not so much apparently, if we're free only to automatically agree with everyone else or even the "majority."


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

We can post comments about companies we have had good and bad experiences with such as quality of their products and service why is this any different? It doesn’t need to be the beginning of a war just take the information then make your own decisions.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> The irony here is that I went to post my steeking tutorial on gertysburg's topic today asking for help with this technique....and discovered that I was blocked. Guess she is helpless.


I guess that's the price he/she pays for that particular choice.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Rosewood11 said:


> What does any of that have to do with their yarn? You choose not to shop there for your political reasons. And how do you know that they "stole" the Iraqi artifacts. They may have taken them for safe keeping. Perhaps, they originally intended them for their own museum, but they returned them and paid the assessed fine. Had those artifacts stayed where they were, they'd have been destroyed at the hands of ISIS or other fanatics like many, many others both in and out of museums. Thanks to Hobby Lobby, the people of Iraq still have some of the displays from a museum founded by Nebuchadnezzar!!!


The sale of their yarn and their other products has profited them enough to be able to go a procure the items in question. The antiquities were purchased, illegally, to be put in a Christian themed museum built by the owner of HL. There was no intent to take them for safe keeping. Because of that action and HL's health insurance practices, HL is always going to be a hot-button topic to many. It's unavoidable.

I've never been to an HL, and never will. It's also my understanding (someone correct me if I'm misinformed here) that HL also will not stock/sell any items related to a certain specific religion's holiday(s). If true, that's another reason not to shop there.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I posted a comment on a topic created by gertysburg and was immediately put on her ignore list....so I cannot converse with those who are defaming or defending me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521038-1.html
> 
> My comment was neutral about Hobby Lobby (which the OP sited)...just stating that discussing their yarn business is a valid topic on KP, a knitting and crochet forum.


Too bad there's not a "Preferred List" here on KP. You'd be at the top of mine.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I got ignored once by someone, it nearly drove me insane. My comment to her had been so innocent. I couldn't understand her knee-jerk reaction. I sent her so many olive branches. After a few days she calmed down and unblocked me. Now I wonder why I cared so much!

I really do not understand why people bother to block others. Makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> I posted a comment on a topic created by gertysburg and was immediately put on her ignore list....so I cannot converse with those who are defaming or defending me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521038-1.html
> 
> My comment was neutral about Hobby Lobby (which the OP sited)...just stating that discussing their yarn business is a valid topic on KP, a knitting and crochet forum.


Quick answer-her loss. Just another small minded KPer. Your comment was not inflammatory in any way.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Eric I read your post and agree it was stated well. Sorry you were treated that way. You have been a good influence here. I dislike some comments but disengage when it starts getting knarly. Life is too precious to live in negativity.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Munchn said:


> Those that are wrong shout the loudest. She is bringing attention to herself.


I like your analysis ;~D.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I am assuming that you are well aware that there are always those who cannot and will not tolerate any opinion expressed by anyone who disagrees with the opinion posted. Being that frail a personality pretty much assures that they cannot or will not enter into a conversation for fear of 1) learning something new; 2) learning from someone who may be wiser or kinder than they; or 3) possibly discovering that they are simply wrong in their assumptions.
> 
> Stand your ground, brother.


Agree!!!!!


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

I don’t post anything much anymore except in the pictures area. So much anger sometimes in some of the other discussions that I hesitate to post for fear of being misunderstood. I enjoy reading some of the other posts and just skip the ones that begin to get mean and hateful for no apparent reason.


----------



## MissyLou (Mar 15, 2017)

whatever came of simply not reading the posts and comments of people with whom you disagree or whose posts are of no interest to you?--I didn't even know there is a blocking or ignore button on KP until these posts started showing up. ---and I would never use either if someone disagrees with something I have to say! I'd just ignore that post and move on.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rosewood11 said:


> Yes, but I don't want to read about your preferences in the KNITTING section. If you want to organize or comment about Hobby Lobby, Walmart and Chick-fil-A in the CHIT-CHAT section, fine. You'll show your tolerance by confining your comments to that area, and I'll show mine by refraining from commenting on your post there. I should also confine my comments to the same area if I want to discuss the fact that I avoid Target because I don't want to share the bathroom/changing room with a man. Those comments don't belong in a knitting discussion.
> 
> Finally, I'll repeat here what I said long ago in another forum completely separate from this one (and long, long before I knew that "Sockit2me" was Eric!!!). The question was whether or not a man could be seen knitting without telling the world he was gay. First of all, I didn't know that a person's activities told the world about their sexual preference. As far as I'm concerned, a man who is knitting is a KNITTER. If he needs help with something, I'll help him because he's a fellow fiber-artist and lover of yarn. What else he does, and who he does it with is none of my business. He is my friend on the basis of our shared knitting. If it turns out that I disagree with him about other matters, then I'll weigh the fact that I liked him before I knew I disagreed with him, so why shouldn't I like him now? Not everyone I like agrees with me on everything, but I still like them and enjoy their company.


Well said!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Altice said:


> This site is turning into Facebook and it needs to stop. I'm just getting tired of the recent infighting. Sorry if you disagree with me. Not blaming anyone in particular.


Amen :sm24:


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Rosewood11 said:


> What does any of that have to do with their yarn? You choose not to shop there for your political reasons. And how do you know that they "stole" the Iraqi artifacts. They may have taken them for safe keeping. Perhaps, they originally intended them for their own museum, but they returned them and paid the assessed fine. Had those artifacts stayed where they were, they'd have been destroyed at the hands of ISIS or other fanatics like many, many others both in and out of museums. Thanks to Hobby Lobby, the people of Iraq still have some of the displays from a museum founded by Nebuchadnezzar!!!


Yes , and thanks to the US they no longer have a country .


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I remember your post and don't know why that post would get you placed on an ignore list. In my opinion, the ignore lists are very childish. If I don't want to read posts, I just ignore them. Also, the general chit chat section is for topics other than knit and crochet, so there should not have been any problem with posting anything there.


I have to agree with you on the ignore list. What is so hard about just scrolling on by. I have no idea if I am on some ones ignore list and I do know that I do not have an ignore list. Wishing everyone a great day.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> The sale of their yarn and their other products has profited them enough to be able to go a procure the items in question. The antiquities were purchased, illegally, to be put in a Christian themed museum built by the owner of HL. There was no intent to take them for safe keeping. Because of that action and HL's health insurance practices, HL is always going to be a hot-button topic to many. It's unavoidable.
> 
> I've never been to an HL, and never will. It's also my understanding (someone correct me if I'm misinformed here) that HL also will not stock/sell any items related to a certain specific religion's holiday(s). If true, that's another reason not to shop there.


I occasionally shopped HL prior to eight years ago when I began reading about their political involvements and unethical practices. Adding that to the fact that the store was chronically understaffed, personnel were rude, and the only help available was the taking of my money at the checkout, added up to a business I don't wish to support. If I wanted to support a religion I'd do it through a religious organization of my choice, not a retail store. Given all of these elements they have chosen to include in a craft store in addition to the price of the goods is more than I'm willing to pay for any yarn anywhere. I do have to say I have never seen any of their employees smiling, not even at one another, so it simply does not feel right to me. Others can make their own choices regarding their ways of doing business. Oddly, I haven't seen any other yarn source/craft store become the target of so much dissatisfaction for so many reasons. Each to his/her own.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm with you!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MissyLou said:


> whatever came of simply not reading the posts and comments of people with whom you disagree or whose posts are of no interest to you?--I didn't even know there is a blocking or ignore button on KP until these posts started showing up. ---and I would never use either if someone disagrees with something I have to say! I'd just ignore that post and move on.


That's an excellent question..... I don't see discussion, even heated discussion, as being a bad thing unless there are personal attacks and name calling. Making believe the world and the people in it are all sweetness and light leaves anyone very vulnerable and is not at all realistic; it has been that way forever. I'm always flabbergasted at those who claim to read their Bibles but deny the amount of sheer hostility and mayhem recounted there, disregard it as if it doesn't exist. It would be nice if that wasn't factual, but it is, and refusing to acknowledge or deal with it without denying it or over-reacting to it is not productive.


----------



## annemt (Dec 12, 2017)

Wow! I recently joined KP and did not ever expect to see this conversation based on my experience with this site so far. It's not the topic, it's the exchanges. KP users are usually so supportive and encouraging of each other. I thought that was the purpose. There was a recent post from a member named Ann who has 6 months left to live. It really puts things in perspective and makes you think about what is really important and folks, it is not these exchanges!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

SAMkewel said:


> I hope you realize that it's often Admin who decides where to place posts. I'm puzzled by those who seem to think they have this kind of input. If the rules allow it, who are we to mess with how he chooses to run his business? When I come across something I don't like, I skip over it unless I have an opinion I want to share. Just sayin'. I wonder how many of us have ever read the rules.....


 :sm24: :sm24: I may sound like a broken record at times but I often remind members that we don't 'own' this forum or have any say in how it is run. It didn't grow from a bunch of fiber artists getting together to chat. (Well perhaps it did but I have no way of knowing.) It was developed by someone who owns other forums to generate income.

I love KP, warts and all. I find it has been a stress reliever for me more than a few times.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

SAMkewel said:


> That's an excellent question..... I don't see discussion, even heated discussion, as being a bad thing unless there are personal attacks and name calling. Making believe the world and the people in it are all sweetness and light leaves anyone very vulnerable and is not at all realistic; it has been that way forever. I'm always flabbergasted at those who claim to read their Bibles but deny the amount of sheer hostility and mayhem recounted there, disregard it as if it doesn't exist. It would be nice if that wasn't factual, but it is, and refusing to acknowledge or deal with it without denying it or over-reacting to it is not productive.


And the annoying scolding. Telling grown adults how or what they may discuss.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've boycotted HL for six years now for all the reasons posters have stated.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

Eric,
Take a page from Jessica Jean. She automatically notes in her responses that she is “happily” ignored by various people.


----------



## SusieSch (Apr 28, 2013)

Sockit2me, you were polite, respectful and stated your views. Keep on doing just that.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

I've no idea why the poster put you on her ignore list.

I'm sure she had a reason in her own mind, if you want to know why you could try contacting and asking?

I've used the ignore option for 'certian members who on any other forum would have been banned by now for their behaviour. 

I enjoy hearing what people have to say about different things as long as they don't get nastie an vile. How esle are we to learn and explore if we don't discuss?

I saw nothing in your post that was nastie maybe it's a simple mis understanding or mistake.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> I posted a comment on a topic created by gertysburg and was immediately put on her ignore list....so I cannot converse with those who are defaming or defending me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521038-1.html
> 
> My comment was neutral about Hobby Lobby (which the OP sited)...just stating that discussing their yarn business is a valid topic on KP, a knitting and crochet forum.


You are not really on KP unless you are Ignored. Then you need to get a thread named after you and you really arrived.

Bravo to you.

I'll go to the thread and defend you.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

mossstitch said:


> You may be neutral , Hobby Lobby is far from neutral . They recently paid millions of dollars after they stole artifacts from Iraq . Refuse to provide birth control to employees .
> I'm grateful they do not have a store near me . I avoid all business's that exploit people , I do well enough without them . Thanks .


The statement about birth control in incorrect. They do provide birth control to their employees.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

John's old lady said:


> The sale of their yarn and their other products has profited them enough to be able to go a procure the items in question. The antiquities were purchased, illegally, to be put in a Christian themed museum built by the owner of HL. There was no intent to take them for safe keeping. Because of that action and HL's health insurance practices, HL is always going to be a hot-button topic to many. It's unavoidable.
> 
> I've never been to an HL, and never will. It's also my understanding (someone correct me if I'm misinformed here) that HL also will not stock/sell any items related to a certain specific religion's holiday(s). If true, that's another reason not to shop there.


They have started stocking the other items you are referring to. Google them and you will discover a wealth of information.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Goodness, how sad! Where is this country, the Land of the Free, going? What happened to free speech, thoughts and ideas? What happened to the right to voice one's personal opinion without being ostracized for it? As long as it is not vulgar or derogatory one should be able to express an opinion without a penalty. (That's my naïve and humble opinion)


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I found no problem with your comment.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is because they are being childish.


susieq1948 said:


> Perhaps I am being rather naive but why do KPers put others on their "Ignore list" when they are just saying something which is reasonable? I could understand if they were being abusive but in this case it doesn't really make any sense to me.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm thinking that gertysburg's ignore list has grown by leaps and bounds in response to responses this thread.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> They have started stocking the other items you are referring to. Google them and you will discover a wealth of information.


Thank you for this information. I knew someone would be more up-to-date on this than I was. But I still don't think I'll patronize them.


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

Me too!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks to all who have made supportive comments and discussed this topic in a civil, adult manner.
I come to KP to enjoy and share the joy of knitting. There are among us certain cyber trolls who are here, not for knitting, but to push political or religious agendas. That they are infiltrating a knitting and crochet forum is alarmingly suspect and their rancor is routinely thrown into the Attic section where they are permitted to thrash about outside of the general knitting community. It is a shame when conversation and civil debate deteriorate into personal attacks and hate speech. Knitting Paradise is pretty good at self sorting out the bad apples....we know who is here for knitting and who is not. Be aware, be active, embrace the craft and the craftsmanship of others.


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't like Hobby Lobby's politics and I'm sure they would not like mine. I will shop there occasionally regardless. So sorry that others are not allowing you to have a (valid) opinion on issues posted here.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> I posted a comment on a topic created by gertysburg and was immediately put on her ignore list....so I cannot converse with those who are defaming or defending me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521038-1.html
> 
> My comment was neutral about Hobby Lobby (which the OP sited)...just stating that discussing their yarn business is a valid topic on KP, a knitting and crochet forum.


Depending on the "ignorer" ... I would be proud to be on the Ignore List. If you make a political type comment that disagrees with the trolls in the attic... that is all it takes. At least that was my experience.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

sockit2me said:


> Thanks to all who have made supportive comments and discussed this topic in a civil, adult manner.
> I come to KP to enjoy and share the joy of knitting. There are among us certain cyber trolls who are here, not for knitting, but to push political or religious agendas. That they are infiltrating a knitting and crochet forum is alarmingly suspect and their rancor is routinely thrown into the Attic section where they are permitted to thrash about outside of the general knitting community. It is a shame when conversation and civil debate deteriorate into personal attacks and hate speech. Knitting Paradise is pretty good at self sorting out the bad apples....we know who is here for knitting and who is not. Be aware, be active, embrace the craft and the craftsmanship of others.


Eric, without your excellent sock pattern, I would not have started on a sock knitting addiction. You are enormously talented and generously share; the forum is fortunate to have your contributions. I read your response on the HL issue - thoughtful and measured. You know the deal. Karma. The point of your post is noted. Just keep the needles clicking.


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> The irony here is that I went to post my steeking tutorial on gertysburg's topic today asking for help with this technique....and discovered that I was blocked. Guess she is helpless.


You have a lot of knowledge,which you graciously are willing to share. I appreciate it!! It's her/his loss. You just offered your opinion on Hobby Lobby's policies. You didn't tell people to shop or not shop there. I get so tired with people like her/him trying to tell people how to live their lives!! Please just be your awesome self. Jude


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

BailaC said:


> Eric,
> Take a page from Jessica Jean. She automatically notes in her responses that she is "happily" ignored by various people.


I thought of Jessica Jean when I read your post; consider your being ignored to be a badge of honor!!

:sm09:


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

judypfennemore said:


> Eric, without your excellent sock pattern, I would not have started on a sock knitting addiction. You are enormously talented and generously share; the forum is fortunate to have your contributions. I read your response on the HL issue - thoughtful and measured. You know the deal. Karma. The point of your post is noted. Just keep the needles clicking.


Who has an excellent sock pattern? I would dearly love to be gifted with the pattern, if I may. I have read so much from those making socks, but have been fearful of venturing out into the unknown. Perhaps if I had a "tried and true" pattern, then I would be successful in this endeavor.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Teddy bear said:


> Who has an excellent sock pattern? I would dearly love to be gifted with the pattern, if I may. I have read so much from those making socks, but have been fearful of venturing out into the unknown. Perhaps if I had a "tried and true" pattern, then I would be successful in this endeavor.


Go into search at the top of your page and look for sockit2me sock pattern. Alternatively send a pm, I'm sure Eric will direct you to it. I use the needles available to me in SA, as I couldn't purchase those suggested in the pattern - pattern knits out perfectly and there's loads of help and encouragement right here if you need it.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

judypfennemore said:


> Go into search at the top of your page and look for sockit2me sock pattern. Alternatively send a pm, I'm sure Eric will direct you to it. I use the needles available to me in SA, as I couldn't purchase those suggested in the pattern - pattern knits out perfectly and there's loads of help and encouragement right here if you need it.


Thank you, I learned something new today!

God Bless!


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Who has an excellent sock pattern? I would dearly love to be gifted with the pattern, if I may. I have read so much from those making socks, but have been fearful of venturing out into the unknown. Perhaps if I had a "tried and true" pattern, then I would be successful in this endeavor.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-188670-1.html excellent tried and true pattern by sockit2me


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Naughty Knitter said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-188670-1.html excellent tried and true pattern by sockit2me


Thank you - are you really 'Naughty', or just like the name?

God Bless!


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> I remember your post and don't know why that post would get you placed on an ignore list. In my opinion, the ignore lists are very childish. If I don't want to read posts, I just ignore them. Also, the general chit chat section is for topics other than knit and crochet, so there should not have been any problem with posting anything there.


I agree. If someone is that childish I wouldn't care to have anything more to do with them. You can never please some people so I don't even try anymore. Posts that I don't agree with I just ignore and don't let them ruin my day. I can't control their action but I can control my reaction. Don't let them spoil your day!

Thank you sock it to me for all your posts that are so helpful to many of the rest of us knitters who want to improve our knitting. I always enjoy reading posts by sock it to me and Jessica Jean because I know they will be full of good information about knitting.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Katsch said:


> My motto, is ignored by none that matter.


Yay team! I am ignored by one, never did find out why and gee it mattered so much to me , I have forgotten who it is, lol!


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> The irony here is that I went to post my steeking tutorial on gertysburg's topic today asking for help with this technique....and discovered that I was blocked. Guess she is helpless.


As I was reading the post, I was thinking, just wait until she needs some knitting help, she will be sorry she blocked you. I didn't think the lesson would come home to roost so soon. Karma at it's best.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Thank you - are you really 'Naughty', or just like the name?
> 
> God Bless!


Naughty Knitters is the name of my knit group. The founder picked the name and we all try to live up to it. LOL Lots of jokes, and laughter at our meetings.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Naughty Knitter said:


> Naughty Knitters is the name of my knit group. The founder picked the name and we all try to live up to it. LOL Lots of jokes, and laughter at our meetings.


Sounds like fun! Have to have some fun in life!

Wish there were a group like that around here. Would try to start one, but looking and hoping to move soon.

Cabin fever now. We were supposed to be in Hawaii for over 6 weeks. Miss the weather there.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

John's old lady said:


> The sale of their yarn and their other products has profited them enough to be able to go a procure the items in question. The antiquities were purchased, illegally, to be put in a Christian themed museum built by the owner of HL. There was no intent to take them for safe keeping. Because of that action and HL's health insurance practices, HL is always going to be a hot-button topic to many. It's unavoidable.
> 
> I've never been to an HL, and never will. It's also my understanding (someone correct me if I'm misinformed here) that HL also will not stock/sell any items related to a certain specific religion's holiday(s). If true, that's another reason not to shop there.


Our HL and another I was in in Denver, has other religions items, Jewish comes to mind, those beautiful purple colors and symbolism. I guess items quoting the Bible are all Christian inclusion, no designation of particular faith. 
I know many do not like the background music but it is a trip down memory lane for me, where else can one hear The Old Rugged Cross, and other hymns from my childhood. It is not blaring and I actually did not realize it was a religious theme until I started humming and bingo, brain engaged and Sunday School became vivid. If it bothered me I would leave. I do leave where there is heavy metal music blaring at the mall, personal preference, and I would not be caught dead in some of the tee shirt shops where the language , to me , is disgusting. So we all have our limits, moral and ethical compasses. I can break bread with most, unless they are trying to shove it down my throat.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

LizR said:


> And the annoying scolding. Telling grown adults how or what they may discuss.


It appears that some women cannot stop being moms, even with other adults :~).


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Sounds like fun! Have to have some fun in life!
> by o
> Wish there were a group like that around here. Would try to start one, but looking and hoping to move soon.
> 
> Cabin fever now. We were supposed to be in Hawaii for over 6 weeks. Miss the weather there.


If you ever in Northern Va, near DC, you would be so welcomed by our group. We love visitors and anyone who wants to knit with us. Are you moving to Hawaii? If so you are sooooooooo lucky.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I am assuming that you are well aware that there are always those who cannot and will not tolerate any opinion expressed by anyone who disagrees with the opinion posted. Being that frail a personality pretty much assures that they cannot or will not enter into a conversation for fear of 1) learning something new; 2) learning from someone who may be wiser or kinder than they; or 3) possibly discovering that they are simply wrong in their assumptions.
> 
> Stand your ground, brother.


Well said!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Thanks to all who have made supportive comments and discussed this topic in a civil, adult manner.
> I come to KP to enjoy and share the joy of knitting. There are among us certain cyber trolls who are here, not for knitting, but to push political or religious agendas. That they are infiltrating a knitting and crochet forum is alarmingly suspect and their rancor is routinely thrown into the Attic section where they are permitted to thrash about outside of the general knitting community. It is a shame when conversation and civil debate deteriorate into personal attacks and hate speech. Knitting Paradise is pretty good at self sorting out the bad apples....we know who is here for knitting and who is not. Be aware, be active, embrace the craft and the craftsmanship of others.


These are good survival techniques for many. In defense of the Attic, of which I am a member by choice, I learned there the depths to which some will sink, including myself; I learned to defend myself; I learned how to be open and honest; I learned I'm not comfortable with some of my behaviors and changed them for the better. I've learned that we all have good and bad behaviors whether we acknowledge that or not. I've learned that many Attic members can soar as high as I've ever seen anywhere, and many others don't care about the depths to which they sink. It's the best school of human behavior I've ever come across. I thought I was tolerant before, but I have grown in many ways that I consider to be positive. I realize it isn't for everyone, but I've been a student of human behavior from the time I can remember and in that way, it has been priceless for me. When it gets overwhelming, I leave for a time. Then I go back for more lessons in human nature because people matter to me.


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

SQM said:


> You are not really on KP unless you are Ignored. Then you need to get a thread named after you and you really arrived.
> 
> Bravo to you.
> 
> I'll go to the thread and defend you.


HAHAHAHA!! Perfect.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> These are good survival techniques for many. In defense of the Attic, of which I am a member by choice, I learned there the depths to which some will sink, including myself; I learned to defend myself; I learned how to be open and honest; I learned I'm not comfortable with some of my behaviors and changed them for the better. I've learned that we all have good and bad behaviors whether we acknowledge that or not. I've learned that many Attic members can soar as high as I've ever seen anywhere, and many others don't care about the depths to which they sink. It's the best school of human behavior I've ever come across. I thought I was tolerant before, but I have grown in many ways that I consider to be positive. I realize it isn't for everyone, but I've been a student of human behavior from the time I can remember and in that way, it has been priceless for me. When it gets overwhelming, I leave for a time. Then I go back for more lessons in human nature because people matter to me.


Awesome post.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Naughty Knitter said:


> If you ever in Northern Va, near DC, you would be so welcomed by our group. We love visitors and anyone who wants to knit with us. Are you moving to Hawaii? If so you are sooooooooo lucky.


Actually had a contract on a home there. Realtor unethical. We cancelled contract, even though it was just the home we wanted. Could not participate in nor condone unethical behavior - in addition have Realtor get paid for doing so.

We were up in Virginia a couple of years ago. Stayed at Cape Henry Inn on the base. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Have a souvenir in my yard. Have two lighthouses I have to cross stitch for my new home, wherever it is - maybe 6 feet under? Then put it in with me!

Thank you for the invite. I always have something in the car to work on.


----------



## volubilis (Aug 23, 2011)

Why not drop this subject. Enough said on both sides. Let's go back to yarns, patterns, requests for help, photos of accomplishments which can inspire others, etc...


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> I posted a comment on a topic created by gertysburg and was immediately put on her ignore list....so I cannot converse with those who are defaming or defending me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521038-1.html
> 
> My comment was neutral about Hobby Lobby (which the OP sited)...just stating that discussing their yarn business is a valid topic on KP, a knitting and crochet forum.


I am as mystified as you as to why anyone would find your comment negative.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

SAMkewel said:


> These are good survival techniques for many. In defense of the Attic, of which I am a member by choice, I learned there the depths to which some will sink, including myself; I learned to defend myself; I learned how to be open and honest; I learned I'm not comfortable with some of my behaviors and changed them for the better. I've learned that we all have good and bad behaviors whether we acknowledge that or not. I've learned that many Attic members can soar as high as I've ever seen anywhere, and many others don't care about the depths to which they sink. It's the best school of human behavior I've ever come across. I thought I was tolerant before, but I have grown in many ways that I consider to be positive. I realize it isn't for everyone, but I've been a student of human behavior from the time I can remember and in that way, it has been priceless for me. When it gets overwhelming, I leave for a time. Then I go back for more lessons in human nature because people matter to me.


Sam. Thank you for describing the Attic so well. Many of us have been posting there since it's inception. I have made more friends than I every expected and love the interesting discussions that we have. There are stormy times it is true but the good times cancel those out.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

RevDi said:


> I'm with you. I choose not to shop at Hobby Lobby because their viewpoint is impacting their employees when it comes to Health Coverage. I also don't shop at Walmart because of their wage and employment practices, and because local governments wind up subsidizing their very profitable company through property taxes and other inducements to open stores. And I don't eat at Chick Fil-A because of their attitude toward homosexuals. That's my personal choice.


Well Walmart announced recently that not only are they giving their employees bonuses, they are raising the minimum hourly wage by $2.00. When the economy is doing so well-everyone benefits. I love Chick Fil-A's food and particularly liked that they and Walmart gave free food to hurricane victims. There are so many humanitarian acts done by both Walmart and Chick-Fil-A and probably many others and that's what I want to judge people by.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Reinharv said:


> Well Walmart announced recently that not only are they giving their employees bonuses, they are raising the minimum hourly wage by $2.00. When the economy is doing so well-everyone benefits. I love Chick Fil-A's food and particularly liked that they and Walmart gave free food to hurricane victims. There are so many humanitarian acts done by both Walmart and Chick-Fil-A and probably many others and that's what I want to judge people by.


Did part- time employees in Walmart get a bonus ? Most employees in places like Walmart are part -time and not eligible for benefits .


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Reinharv said:


> Well Walmart announced recently that not only are they giving their employees bonuses, they are raising the minimum hourly wage by $2.00. When the economy is doing so well-everyone benefits. I love Chick Fil-A's food and particularly liked that they and Walmart gave free food to hurricane victims. There are so many humanitarian acts done by both Walmart and Chick-Fil-A and probably many others and that's what I want to judge people by.


At the same time, Walmart is closing 63 Sam's Club stores, so it doesn't appear that the economy is doing as well as you think. Many have already been closed with employees showing up for work and finding the doors locked--no notice given. I like to look at both sides of any story.....


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> At the same time, Walmart is closing 63 Sam's Club stores, so it doesn't appear that the economy is doing as well as you think. Many have already been closed with employees showing up for work and finding the doors locked--no notice given. I like to look at both sides of any story.....


When I watched the news last night on Channel 7 Eyewitness news, they announced how really well the economy is doing and gave reasons why. Of course there are different reasons why stores close and the economy is not necessarily one of them.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

books said:


> Awesome post.


Thank you, books.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I thought we were all adults here. I don't agree with a lot of people and don't expect everyone to agree with me but I go with we can simply agree to disagree. I agree with DebHow78. There is enough conflict in the world, we don't need it here, too.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

LizR said:


> Sam. Thank you for describing the Attic so well. Many of us have been posting there since it's inception. I have made more friends than I every expected and love the interesting discussions that we have. There are stormy times it is true but the good times cancel those out.


And thank you. I have not one word of dissent for your comments ;~D. Some of us are more adventurous than others, no? As they say, nothing risked, nothing gained.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> When I watched the news last night on Channel 7 Eyewitness news, they announced how really well the economy is doing and gave reasons why. Of course there are different reasons why stores close and the economy is not necessarily one of them.


They don't close if they are profitable . 
It wouldn't have cost much to notify their employees that their jobs were gone !!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Eric, there will always be those who cannot tolerate any thought process alien to their own.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

alexdoc said:


> I thought we were all adults here. I don't agree with a lot of people and don't expect everyone to agree with me but I go with we can simply agree to disagree. I agree with DebHow78. There is enough conflict in the world, we don't need it here, too.


It isn't that we need conflict per se. The facts are that wherever there are people, there will be conflict. Either we care enough to risk that in search of brother/sisterhood or we never find that prize; in search of that I will continue my journey regardless of the risk of conflict. I have found more genuine caring in the Attic than I have found in any church or other organization over my 79-year lifetime. What more can I say?


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

DebHow78 
I wholeheartedly agree with you.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

smidge1952 said:


> DebHow78
> I wholeheartedly agree with you.


I agree too .


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> It isn't that we need conflict per se. The facts are that wherever there are people, there will be conflict. Either we care enough to risk that in search of brother/sisterhood or we never find that prize; in search of that I will continue my journey regardless of the risk of conflict. I have found more genuine caring in the Attic than I have found in any church or other organization over my 79-year lifetime. What more can I say?


And you are one of those intelligent, genuinely caring people that I too have found in the Attic. We learn so much in life, wherever we are, if we just keep an open mind. We do not have to agree but to listen. Sometimes we can learn something.


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

mossstitch said:


> They don't close if they are profitable .
> It wouldn't have cost much to notify their employees that their jobs were gone !!


No,part time at Walmart got no bonus. One Sams near me closed without informing the employees. Pretty crappy and cold in my opinion!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> And you are one of those intelligent, genuinely caring people that I too have found in the Attic. We learn so much in life, wherever we are, if we just keep an open mind. We do not have to agree but to listen. Sometimes we can learn something.


It's a rare day that I don't learn something of value there, not always positive, but valuable nonetheless. You have the recipe--an open mind and an open eye :~). Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

jazzyjude123 said:


> No,part time at Walmart got no bonus. One Sams near me closed without informing the employees. Pretty crappy and cold in my opinion!!


I believe that all these companies who gave bonus payments , gave them only to full time employees . 
Many part time workers would like full time jobs , having mostly part time jobs is a way to save money , it's been that way for years now .


----------



## Paintpuddle (Jun 25, 2014)

I just finished reading the original thread that gertysburg posted. I don’t know about anyone else, but I got the distinct feeling that the intent of her post was to stir the pot to to speak. I found it funny that she did not offer any additional comments other than 2 subsequent posts that were off topic from her original post. I question the reason for her to open to topic at all— what was her intent? It is her loss if she blocked you. Enough said, this is a big sandbox and there will be differences of opinion and we need to be mindful of that.


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

sockit2me said:


> I posted a comment on a topic created by gertysburg and was immediately put on her ignore list....so I cannot converse with those who are defaming or defending me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521038-1.html
> 
> My comment was neutral about Hobby Lobby (which the OP sited)...just stating that discussing their yarn business is a valid topic on KP, a knitting and crochet forum.


It's a bit silly to openly ask a question and then ignore someone for their answer


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> The irony here is that I went to post my steeking tutorial on gertysburg's topic today asking for help with this technique....and discovered that I was blocked. Guess she is helpless.


I posted a comment when the topic first appeared. I went to post a reply to another poster on this thread and I too discovered I have been blocked. I guess it is her loss not ours!


----------



## SusieSch (Apr 28, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> Thanks to all who have made supportive comments and discussed this topic in a civil, adult manner.
> I come to KP to enjoy and share the joy of knitting. There are among us certain cyber trolls who are here, not for knitting, but to push political or religious agendas. That they are infiltrating a knitting and crochet forum is alarmingly suspect and their rancor is routinely thrown into the Attic section where they are permitted to thrash about outside of the general knitting community. It is a shame when conversation and civil debate deteriorate into personal attacks and hate speech. Knitting Paradise is pretty good at self sorting out the bad apples....we know who is here for knitting and who is not. Be aware, be active, embrace the craft and the craftsmanship of others.


Beautifully put!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

IMHO when the "IGNORE" button is used, it generally but not always, says more about the person pushing it, that the one being ignored. Let it go, you have a lot to share, if someone wants to turn their back on it, let them. They are free to make their own choices.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

jazzyjude123 said:


> No,part time at Walmart got no bonus. One Sams near me closed without informing the employees. Pretty crappy and cold in my opinion!!


Wow! Are there no labour laws in your country? No employment standards? Surely those employees were entitled to notice as well as severance payments, were they not? That is brutal.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mossstitch said:


> I believe that all these companies who gave bonus payments , gave them only to full time employees .
> Many part time workers would like full time jobs , having mostly part time jobs is a way to save money , it's been that way for years now .


That's exactly what I read. Bummer.....


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Granny41 said:


> Wow! Are there no labour laws in your country? No employment standards? Surely those employees were entitled to notice as well as severance payments, were they not? That is brutal.


Unfortunately most employers in the US are called "at will" which means they are not required to give you any termination notice, severance pay or reason they let you go. They can close their shop, store or business without telling their employees anything until they are ready to lock the doors. Most employers are not that cold hearted however there will always be those few who don't think they owe their employees anything other than a paycheck for the hours they worked.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> Wow! Are there no labour laws in your country? No employment standards? Surely those employees were entitled to notice as well as severance payments, were they not? That is brutal.


There used to be labor laws when we had strong labor unions. They have been beaten into the ground and made ineffectual by the greedy multimillionaires. Yes, it is brutal. The only thing that talks in the US today and is heard besides Donald Trump is money and plenty of it in the hands of the few IMO.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

SAMkewel said:


> There used to be labor laws when we had strong labor unions. They have been beaten into the ground and made ineffectual by the greedy multimillionaires. Yes, it is brutal. The only thing that talks in the US today and is heard besides Donald Trump is money and plenty of it in the hands of the few IMO.


So correct me if I got this wrong? Employees have no protection under law?
That would certainly never fly in this country. Even employees whose performance is less than desirable are given coaching and a chance to improve. Only then can they be terminated. Of course anyone can be terminated for defalcation or other dishonest acts.
Labour unions are much less prevalent now than in the past. Probably because there are effective Employment Standards and Labour Laws. They vary from province to province but are fairly consistent to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

:sm02: good for you JJ.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

mossstitch said:


> They don't close if they are profitable .
> It wouldn't have cost much to notify their employees that their jobs were gone !!


I absolutely agree that they should have notified their employees. A few years ago our favorite restaurant closed and the employees didn't know until they showed up for work and the doors were locked and a notice posted. I think that is awful.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

SAMkewel said:


> At the same time, Walmart is closing 63 Sam's Club stores, so it doesn't appear that the economy is doing as well as you think. Many have already been closed with employees showing up for work and finding the doors locked--no notice given. I like to look at both sides of any story.....


I guess you only watch CNN and the like. Unemployment is the lowest in over 10 years. The GDP has been the highest in decades in just one year that was never so high in recent years. Over 240 large companies are giving their full time employees between $1,000 to $2,500 bonuses & they State it's because of the new tax plan. That's not counting small businesses who will be getting a large tax break & are also rewarding their employees.

I have been contributing to my government 401K for 20 years. I used to hope I didn't lose too much and saw it go up and down and left I was ahead if I didn't lose $. Since November 1, 2016 up until a few days ago my 401K went $207,000.00.

There were a lot of part-time employees unfortunately because of Obamacare that forced employers to cut their hours. Part-time employees suffered a lot during the last decade. I for one as a government employee saw nobody getting promoted, no step increases, no bonuses, no training money available and morale stunk. Businesses closed because they aten't Competitive or in some cases people have been buying online and/or businesses were being chocked by unnecessary regulations.

The Stock Market has gone up 44% since the election which benefits retirement funds and also means there are consumer confidence. Businesses are investing.

I have seen big box stores and "discount" stores come and go. A business doesn't close because yesterday they didn't make a profit but that it

I watch Fox Business daily and watch the stock market, business forecasting, economist daily and they are ecstatic on the economy but you don't hear it on mainstream news or liberal rags.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Reinharv said:


> I guess you only watch CNN and the like. Unemployment is the lowest in over 10 years. The GDP has been the highest in decades in just one year that was never so high in recent years. Over 240 large companies are giving their full time employees between $1,000 to $2,500 bonuses & they State it's because of the new tax plan. That's not counting small businesses who will be getting a large tax break & are also rewarding their employees.
> 
> I have been contributing to my government 401K for 20 years. I used to hope I didn't lose too much and saw it go up and down and left I was ahead if I didn't lose $. Since November 1, 2016 up until a few days ago my 401K went $207,000.00.
> 
> ...


I'm more interested in what you didn't say than in what you did. That you use one TV source for your "news" and information instead of cross-checking among them all does say a lot, however. I'd really rather not pursue this conversation because we aren't going to agree and I'm tired. Sorry.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

susieq1948 said:


> Perhaps I am being rather naive but why do KPers put others on their "Ignore list" when they are just saying something which is reasonable? I could understand if they were being abusive but in this case it doesn't really make any sense to me.


I can only speak for myself.

The Ignore option is the best recourse for dealing with hateful individuals. There are only a handful, but they invade topics, provoke others with their angry screeds, and slosh vile bigotry all over the drapes and carpet, often more than 20 pages in a single topic, and it even spilled over into Ravelry, I kid you not.

For me, it is not about disagreement, it is about hate speech. I don't care if anyone agrees with me about anything whatsoever, and my Ignore list has nothing to do with a difference of opinion. Any topic I create is automatically TFZ, and I started a topic in the Attic in December, "Join me in the den" as an online house party. That topic is open indefinitely. Feel free to stop by.

Those who have not been harrassed by an individual or group on this forum or another, will have a difficult time understanding the value of the Ignore option. In my estimation, it is priceless.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Reinharv said:


> I guess you only watch CNN and the like. Unemployment is the lowest in over 10 years. The GDP has been the highest in decades in just one year that was never so high in recent years. Over 240 large companies are giving their full time employees between $1,000 to $2,500 bonuses & they State it's because of the new tax plan. That's not counting small businesses who will be getting a large tax break & are also rewarding their employees.
> 
> I have been contributing to my government 401K for 20 years. I used to hope I didn't lose too much and saw it go up and down and left I was ahead if I didn't lose $. Since November 1, 2016 up until a few days ago my 401K went $207,000.00.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a bumper sticker in these parts-"Stop The Crazy Voices In Your Head-Turn Off Fox News". Sums it up for me. You need to use more than one source for unbiased accurate news. Try PBS maybe.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

RevDi said:


> I'm with you. I choose not to shop at Hobby Lobby because their viewpoint is impacting their employees when it comes to Health Coverage. I also don't shop at Walmart because of their wage and employment practices, and because local governments wind up subsidizing their very profitable company through property taxes and other inducements to open stores. And I don't eat at Chick Fil-A because of their attitude toward homosexuals. That's my personal choice.


Come sit by me. That sums up my opinion as well. :sm24:


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

CindyAM said:


> I don't post anything much anymore except in the pictures area. So much anger sometimes in some of the other discussions that I hesitate to post for fear of being misunderstood. I enjoy reading some of the other posts and just skip the ones that begin to get mean and hateful for no apparent reason.


That's sad. I don't understand why people have to be ugly.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Nitting_More said:


> Too bad there's not a "Preferred List" here on KP. You'd be at the top of mine.


There is. If you go to your profile you will see something called a "Buddy list", which will mark topics as a Buddy on your page as they post.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

SAMkewel said:


> These are good survival techniques for many. In defense of the Attic, of which I am a member by choice, I learned there the depths to which some will sink, including myself; I learned to defend myself; I learned how to be open and honest; I learned I'm not comfortable with some of my behaviors and changed them for the better. I've learned that we all have good and bad behaviors whether we acknowledge that or not. I've learned that many Attic members can soar as high as I've ever seen anywhere, and many others don't care about the depths to which they sink. It's the best school of human behavior I've ever come across. I thought I was tolerant before, but I have grown in many ways that I consider to be positive. I realize it isn't for everyone, but I've been a student of human behavior from the time I can remember and in that way, it has been priceless for me. When it gets overwhelming, I leave for a time. Then I go back for more lessons in human nature because people matter to me.


Well yes, SAM. Now that you mention it......well said, my friend! :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

inishowen said:


> I am ignored by one person. I contacted her to ask why, and she admitted she'd done it in error. Then she said she'd continue to ignore me as I'd made a fuss about it! Her loss.


Wow. There is really no accounting for that behavior. Be glad she isn't your next door neighbor. :sm17:


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Dangrktty said:


> Wow. There is really no accounting for that behavior. Be glad she isn't your next door neighbor. :sm17:


REALLY?????

So you ask why, and THAT'S a big deal?

Can you imagine if she were family?


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You stated the truth, she is the one at fault for doing that. Some people can not accept others opinions regardless of the subject.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

LOL, Would not know if some one blocked me, but it would be their loss not mine. In that persons mind they did a great thing of ignoring you, but she loss out by loosing your freely given information and experiance.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

K2P2 knitter said:


> Unfortunately most employers in the US are called "at will" which means they are not required to give you any termination notice, severance pay or reason they let you go. They can close their shop, store or business without telling their employees anything until they are ready to lock the doors. Most employers are not that cold hearted however there will always be those few who don't think they owe their employees anything other than a paycheck for the hours they worked.


Union shops are not free will are they? You can , as a Union Memebr get a pink slip, termination, in your paycheck but I don't think doors can be closed without notice to union employees. Of course there are more non union shops than union so many employees are at the mercy of the owner.


----------



## Stickwitch (Feb 14, 2016)

I’m with you on all counts!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

If you get blocked, just ignore it. It’s a plus that we are able to block people who annoy us. Back and forth arguing and snipping at each other is annoying. Don’t worry about being “right.” It doesn’t matter. Each of us is entitled to our thoughts. If we kept them private, there would be no need to block each other. Since that doesn’t happen, ignore being blocked and don’t complain about it when it happens. No matter the rightness or wrongness of your opinion, it was apparently not appreciated. It is no slur against you that someone doesn’t like what you said, but the person it annoyed has every right not to hear/see it again. Don’t worry about it.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Reinharv said:


> I guess you only watch CNN and the like. Unemployment is the lowest in over 10 years. The GDP has been the highest in decades in just one year that was never so high in recent years. Over 240 large companies are giving their full time employees between $1,000 to $2,500 bonuses & they State it's because of the new tax plan. That's not counting small businesses who will be getting a large tax break & are also rewarding their employees.
> 
> I have been contributing to my government 401K for 20 years. I used to hope I didn't lose too much and saw it go up and down and left I was ahead if I didn't lose $. Since November 1, 2016 up until a few days ago my 401K went $207,000.00.
> 
> ...


Just one question. What was the flavor of the Kool aid?


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

I go into Hobby Lobby (the name itself is rather stupid) and plaster Hillary stickers on the shelves.
Then take my phone for 40% off Scrubby. They are not getting much from me.
I do need more political stickers, tho.

Will not buy anything from Chick....ever.

We are not alone; millions of women are feeling their power.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Teddy bear said:


> REALLY?????
> 
> So you ask why, and THAT'S a big deal?
> 
> Can you imagine if she were family?


I have no idea what you meant.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Dangrktty said:


> I have no idea what you meant.


Read your post. Self evident.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Paintpuddle said:


> I just finished reading the original thread that gertysburg posted. I don't know about anyone else, but I got the distinct feeling that the intent of her post was to stir the pot to to speak. I found it funny that she did not offer any additional comments other than 2 subsequent posts that were off topic from her original post. I question the reason for her to open to topic at all- what was her intent? It is her loss if she blocked you. Enough said, this is a big sandbox and there will be differences of opinion and we need to be mindful of that.


Of course that was her intent, stirring the pot. Some people are only happy if they leave a mess and skitter away.
She couldn't do this in the PWF or the Attic and get away with it very long, because most of those who frequent the Attic have placed her cohorts on Ignore, due to their past reprehensible behavior. 
This topic was red meat from the jump. Of course she knew it.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

ummirain said:


> I go into Hobby Lobby (the name itself is rather stupid) and plaster Hillary stickers on the shelves.
> Then take my phone for 40% off Scrubby. They are not getting much from me.
> I do need more political stickers, tho.
> 
> ...


What happens if you get caught for graffiti and defacing regardless of the type of sticker?


----------



## 78149 (Nov 26, 2012)

mossstitch said:


> You may be neutral , Hobby Lobby is far from neutral . Refuse to provide birth control to employees .
> .


Forgive me if this is a stupid question, but is it the norm for employers to provide birth control to their workforce?


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Granny41 said:


> So correct me if I got this wrong? Employees have no protection under law?
> That would certainly never fly in this country. Even employees whose performance is less than desirable are given coaching and a chance to improve. Only then can they be terminated. Of course anyone can be terminated for defalcation or other dishonest acts.
> Labour unions are much less prevalent now than in the past. Probably because there are effective Employment Standards and Labour Laws. They vary from province to province but are fairly consistent to the best of my knowledge.


Their employement laws or lack of them are draconian in nature.

We have far better protection here in the UK. Unless you are a contractor of course, but as an employee we have strong laws to which a American company over here fall foul off at one point as they thought they could act the way they do in America.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

travellin said:


> Forgive me if this is a stupid question, but is it the norm for employers to provide birth control to their workforce?


Remeber Amercia do not have a National Health Serivce like we do. Healthcare is private so that means healthcare packages via work or paying into a private Health care insurance package.

So yes Birth Control would come under their healthcare insurance package.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

travellin said:


> Forgive me if this is a stupid question, but is it the norm for employers to provide birth control to their workforce?


FYI - employers in the US other than some with so called religious convictions do not have the right to prevent employees from getting the medicine they need , in including contraceptives . Hobby Lobby and The Little Sisters of the poor object to paying for contraceptives for their employees . 
I've never been in a Hobby Lobby store , I don't need to shop there . You can read plenty of opinions from others about the store . There is plenty to object to about the owners , the Green family . They recently spent billions of dollars on a ' Bible Museum ' , in the middle of Washington DC . They had obtained stolen artifacts from Iraq for the Museum , they were caught and paid a heavy fine and had to return the stolen goods .


----------



## 78149 (Nov 26, 2012)

Aisles said:


> Remeber Amercia do not have a National Health Serivce like we do. Healthcare is private so that means healthcare packages via work or paying into a private Health care insurance package.
> 
> So yes Birth Control would come under their healthcare insurance package.


Of course, thank you Aisles. I can see it now. I was imagining the boss withholding condoms and the pill from the staff!

:sm17: :sm06:


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Evie RM said:


> I remember your post and don't know why that post would get you placed on an ignore list. In my opinion, the ignore lists are very childish. If I don't want to read posts, I just ignore them. Also, the general chit chat section is for topics other than knit and crochet, so there should not have been any problem with posting anything there.


Not sure which section that thread is in now, but it was originally posted in "Main." I take Sockit2me's comment as saying it is valid to discuss the issue on a knitting site. Pretty reasonable, but sometimes people don't hear what we say. Unfortunately, HL is one of those topics that generates instantaneous heat and misunderstandings.

Sorry you were blocked. Her/his loss. And thank you for your generosity in this forum! ????


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

mossstitch said:


> FYI - employers in the US other than some with so called religious convictions do not have the right to prevent employees from getting the medicine they need , in including contraceptives . Hobby Lobby and The Little Sisters of the poor object to paying for contraceptives for their employees .
> I've never been in a Hobby Lobby store , I don't need to shop there . You can read plenty of opinions from others about the store . There is plenty to object to about the owners , the Green family . They recently spent billions of dollars on a ' Bible Museum ' , in the middle of Washington DC . They had obtained stolen artifacts from Iraq for the Museum , they were caught and paid a heavy fine and had to return the stolen goods .


On a recent trip to Virginia I made my first and only visit to Hobby Lobby. I was curious due to all that has been discussed here on the forum. I saw nothing in the store that even slightly interested me. I am not into plastering my walls with religiously inspired memorabilia and the yarn selection was sparse. I wanted sock yarn and they had NONE. Not a fan.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> Union shops are not free will are they? You can , as a Union Memebr get a pink slip, termination, in your paycheck but I don't think doors can be closed without notice to union employees. Of course there are more non union shops than union so many employees are at the mercy of the owner.


When the voters in this State elected a republican governor the first thing he did was make this a "right to work State". That pretty well forced the union's hands because they have very little clout now. The wages went down because the union no longer has the bargaining chip they use to. Some workers like the construction and the heavy equipment operators got hit hard with pay cuts. They can't strike or walk out because the owner/boss can bring another employee in the same day and probably for less money.

ETA:. No union shops aren't free will. The employer must have a good reason for dismissal.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

mossstitch said:


> FYI - employers in the US other than some with so called religious convictions do not have the right to prevent employees from getting the medicine they need , in including contraceptives . Hobby Lobby and The Little Sisters of the poor object to paying for contraceptives for their employees .
> I've never been in a Hobby Lobby store , I don't need to shop there . You can read plenty of opinions from others about the store . There is plenty to object to about the owners , the Green family . They recently spent billions of dollars on a ' Bible Museum ' , in the middle of Washington DC . They had obtained stolen artifacts from Iraq for the Museum , they were caught and paid a heavy fine and had to return the stolen goods .


Your info is incorrect. They pay for contraceptives. They do not want to pay for the abortion pill.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

DebHow78 said:


> Your info is incorrect. They pay for contraceptives. They do not want to pay for the abortion pill.


Yet they pay for Viagra to help the men get the woman pregnant. What a company!


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

K2P2 knitter said:


> Yet they pay for Viagra to help the men get the woman pregnant. What a company!


That is comparing apples to oranges. Viagra doesn't take the life of an unborn.

Edited: Just read in a Press Release and FAQ section that they DO NOT cover Viagra or any ED prescriptions.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

DebHow78 said:


> Your info is incorrect. They pay for contraceptives. They do not want to pay for the abortion pill.


Are you meaning that every company providing a health insurance policy is ok with contraceptives ? The abortion issue is very different . 
As far as I know Hobby Lobby finds it objectionable to provide contraceptives through their health care policy . The Little Sisters of the Poor have the same policy , and possibly other religious organizations .


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

DebHow78 said:


> That is comparing apples to oranges. Viagra doesn't take the life of an unborn.


If even half as much time was spent on teaching people about birth control ,as is spent on talking about abortion , we would all be better off . Back in the 60's on a British talk show , when Americans were going to Britain for abortions , Lady Isabel Barnett said this on TV , it's just as true today as it was back then . Education is the key . 
Many so called religious organizations are against both abortions and birth control . How can that problem be solved 
in your opinion ?


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

mossstitch said:


> Are you meaning that every company providing a health insurance policy is ok with contraceptives ? The abortion issue is very different .
> As far as I know Hobby Lobby finds it objectionable to provide contraceptives through their health care policy . The Little Sisters of the Poor have the same policy , and possibly other religious organizations .


They only object to contraceptives that terminate life. Other than that, they still cover birth control. It's a falsehood spread by the media that they don't cover contraceptives or women's health.

Here is the media release of the facts, plus FAQ's: https://newsroom.hobbylobby.com/hobby-lobby-case/

By the way, you will see in the FAQ section that HL does not pay for ED prescriptions.

I think any family that starts a business, not publicly owned, should be able to follow their convictions. Whether they are Christian or "the opposite." It's their hard work that formed the company.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

mossstitch said:


> If even half as much time was spent on teaching people about birth control ,as is spent on talking about abortion , we would all be better off . Back in the 60's on a British talk show , when Americans were going to Britain for abortions , Lady Isabel Barnett said this on TV , it's just as true today as it was back then . Education is the key .
> Many so called religious organizations are against both abortions and birth control . How can that problem be solved
> in your opinion ?


That is a hard one. I think teaching about birth control begins at home. I am for teaching abstinence. I don't think birth control is wrong for health reasons or for married women, but if someone is mature enough to have sex, they need to be mature enough to consider birth control. The answer is never to kill the baby. We had to adopt our son. We often said we wouldn't have had near as long a wait if more women placed their babies for adoption than killed them.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

DebHow78 said:


> That is comparing apples to oranges. Viagra doesn't take the life of an unborn.
> 
> Edited: Just read in a Press Release and FAQ section that they DO NOT cover Viagra or any ED prescriptions.


No it isn't. If a man can't function in the bed he can't get anyone pregnant now can he. That means the woman isn't put in the position of choosing to have a baby that isn't wanted and having an abortion. I would much rather see a pregnancy terminated than to bring another unwanted child who is put into the foster care system or worse abused. How many people abuse their children causing the child to suffer greatly?


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

DebHow78 said:


> They only object to contraceptives that terminate life. Other than that, they still cover birth control. It's a falsehood spread by the media that they don't cover contraceptives or women's health.
> 
> Here is the media release of the facts, plus FAQ's: https://newsroom.hobbylobby.com/hobby-lobby-case/
> 
> ...


Thank you for that info Deb . I love to hear about children being adopted into good decent families . 
I read through the entire info and it's very informative . It's truly by belief that most decent people are against abortion and for birth control , balancing those two things is not so easy . It would be nice if abstinence were easy but it's not so we have a big problem .


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

K2P2 knitter said:


> No it isn't. If a man can't function in the bed he can't get anyone pregnant now can he. That means the woman isn't put in the position of choosing to have a baby that isn't wanted and having an abortion. I would much rather see a pregnancy terminated than to bring another unwanted child who is put into the foster care system or worse abused. How many people abuse their children causing the child to suffer greatly?


We will have to agree to disagree, my friend.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

travellin said:


> Of course, thank you Aisles. I can see it now. I was imagining the boss withholding condoms and the pill from the staff!
> 
> :sm17: :sm06:


We're bad, but not THAT bad ;~).


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

There is no abortion pill, there is only Plan B, which is a contraceptive to be used if the original has failed. Pregnancy does not occur as soon as most people think. If Plan B is used with in (I believe) 12 hours, pregnancy can be blocked. It does not abort anything.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

books said:


> There is no abortion pill, there is only Plan B, which is a contraceptive to be used if the original has failed. Pregnancy does not occur as soon as most people think. If Plan B is used with in (I believe) 12 hours, pregnancy can be blocked. It does not abort anything.


I was referring to RU-486, which is often referred to as an "abortion pill."


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

DebHow78 said:


> I was referring to RU-486, which is often referred to as an "abortion pill."


I realize that this is such a personal, private decision for women to make, and it is not made casually. Everyone has their own opinion on this topic, and I will not be able to sway anyone, but think about this, Would you prefer women to use coat hangers? Knitting Needles?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

DebHow78 said:


> That is a hard one. I think teaching about birth control begins at home. I am for teaching abstinence. I don't think birth control is wrong for health reasons or for married women, but if someone is mature enough to have sex, they need to be mature enough to consider birth control. The answer is never to kill the baby. We had to adopt our son. We often said we wouldn't have had near as long a wait if more women placed their babies for adoption than killed them.


I keep reading online about so-called adults who are murdering their children because they don't want to be "burdened." These murderers are in their 20's and 30's, sometimes older, so how do we test them for their maturity levels? As an unwanted pregnancy, I spent 17 years having horrendous memories of abuse added to my experience of life that can never be undone. While I would never have and have never had an abortion, there have been periods of time in my life when I have thought it would have been preferable for me to have been one. Since I was "property," and because "what would people think?" my highly respectable parents to outsiders would never have considered allowing me to be adopted. My fondest dream was to become a foster child, but that would never happen for the same reasons. As a second child, abstinence is not taught to a 29-year-old married couple. What I'm saying is that your idealistic views aren't always a good answer for the realities of life; I grew up quickly and was physically mature enough at 11 to have become pregnant. I chose not to take that route. There is no requirement for emotional maturity testing before pregnancy. I do understand and sympathize with your perspective, and I don't have answers for the quandary. I just think it's way more complicated than you may realize and there are no simplistic answers. I nearly died on three separate occasions due to lack of health care because stashing their money was way more important than wasting resources on a female child. There really are people like this out there. I have found peace with the natural deaths of my parents because they can't do any more damage to anyone. All I can do now is inform society of the realities they are overlooking so that they can be duly considered along with the more common and traditional lines of thought.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> I posted a comment on a topic created by gertysburg and was immediately put on her ignore list....so I cannot converse with those who are defaming or defending me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521038-1.html
> 
> My comment was neutral about Hobby Lobby (which the OP sited)...just stating that discussing their yarn business is a valid topic on KP, a knitting and crochet forum.


Don't feel bad. The first time I posted anything I was reprimanded and ignored by one of the posters because it was posted in the wrong place. I thought you could just post on the page you were on and didn't realize there were various categories. Way to make someone feel unwelcome! I must say KroShay was so very kind in explaining what I had done wrong, etc. Too bad some of the posters seem to have a stick where it shouldn't be!


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

SAMkewel said:


> I'm more interested in what you didn't say than in what you did. That you use one TV source for your "news" and information instead of cross-checking among them all does say a lot, however. I'd really rather not pursue this conversation because we aren't going to agree and I'm tired. Sorry.


We were discussing the economy and hence the only daily stock market/business TV show that I know of is the one I mentioned. Then my true test is logging into my tsp.gov account and check that progress & can query back years to see losses and gains.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

This is a personal and private decision. No one knows if a woman is financially and mentally capable of raising a or another child except that woman herself. No one but the woman affected by the pregnancy should have any say in whether or not she must carry that child to term.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

RevDi said:


> I'm with you. I choose not to shop at Hobby Lobby because their viewpoint is impacting their employees when it comes to Health Coverage. I also don't shop at Walmart because of their wage and employment practices, and because local governments wind up subsidizing their very profitable company through property taxes and other inducements to open stores. And I don't eat at Chick Fil-A because of their attitude toward homosexuals. That's my personal choice.


Ooooooooooh! You are about to be ignored, for sure! Be a robot and stay on everyone's 'good' list. They think they are Santa Claus!


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> I keep reading online about so-called adults who are murdering their children because they don't want to be "burdened." These murderers are in their 20's and 30's, sometimes older, so how do we test them for their maturity levels? As an unwanted pregnancy, I spent 17 years having horrendous memories of abuse added to my experience of life that can never be undone. While I would never have and have never had an abortion, there have been periods of time in my life when I have thought it would have been preferable for me to have been one. Since I was "property," and because "what would people think?" my highly respectable parents to outsiders would never have considered allowing me to be adopted. My fondest dream was to become a foster child, but that would never happen for the same reasons. As a second child, abstinence is not taught to a 29-year-old married couple. What I'm saying is that your idealistic views aren't always a good answer for the realities of life; I grew up quickly and was physically mature enough at 11 to have become pregnant. I chose not to take that route. There is no requirement for emotional maturity testing before pregnancy. I do understand and sympathize with your perspective, and I don't have answers for the quandary. I just think it's way more complicated than you may realize and there are no simplistic answers. I nearly died on three separate occasions due to lack of health care because stashing their money was way more important than wasting resources on a female child. There really are people like this out there. I have found peace with the natural deaths of my parents because they can't do any more damage to anyone. All I can do now is inform society of the realities they are overlooking so that they can be duly considered along with the more common and traditional lines of thought.


I am so terribly sorry for what you have gone through. That makes me so sad. I hope your life has improved since then!

I know there is no answer. These parents abusing and killing their children break my heart. So much of it is due to drugs. The Millenial age has had a terrible upbringing or maybe the deteriorization of family life, that make them so irresponsible and unfeeling of human life. This is definitely not what God wants for us, He wants so much more! But He gave us a will and it's sad to see so many bad choices, especially that effect others. Like your parents hurting you.

I know abstinence isn't very logical these days. I hear of some who adhere to it, which I applaud.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

mossstitch said:


> Are you meaning that every company providing a health insurance policy is ok with contraceptives ? The abortion issue is very different .
> As far as I know Hobby Lobby finds it objectionable to provide contraceptives through their health care policy . The Little Sisters of the Poor have the same policy , and possibly other religious organizations .


You are incorrect. They provide a variety of contraceptives through their health care policy. I believe the number is 17. That is quite a selection.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

ummirain said:


> I go into Hobby Lobby (the name itself is rather stupid) and plaster Hillary stickers on the shelves.
> Then take my phone for 40% off Scrubby. They are not getting much from me.
> I do need more political stickers, tho.
> 
> ...


Great Idea, I wish I had a Hobby Lobby closer to me. I would plaster Planned Parenthood stickers and leave brochures all over the store.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Destructive behavior is wrong, no matter what the reason behind it. Anyone destroying property deserves to suffer the consequences.


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

DebHow78 said:


> I was referring to RU-486, which is often referred to as an "abortion pill."


But it's not an ABORTION pill. It's a pill that blocks any pregnancy that may occur and causes your period--like Books said in her post. Those who repeat the ABORTION pill misinformation are only spreading more misinformation. Let's please get the facts correct5.


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I keep reading online about so-called adults who are murdering their children because they don't want to be "burdened." These murderers are in their 20's and 30's, sometimes older, so how do we test them for their maturity levels? As an unwanted pregnancy, I spent 17 years having horrendous memories of abuse added to my experience of life that can never be undone. While I would never have and have never had an abortion, there have been periods of time in my life when I have thought it would have been preferable for me to have been one. Since I was "property," and because "what would people think?" my highly respectable parents to outsiders would never have considered allowing me to be adopted. My fondest dream was to become a foster child, but that would never happen for the same reasons. As a second child, abstinence is not taught to a 29-year-old married couple. What I'm saying is that your idealistic views aren't always a good answer for the realities of life; I grew up quickly and was physically mature enough at 11 to have become pregnant. I chose not to take that route. There is no requirement for emotional maturity testing before pregnancy. I do understand and sympathize with your perspective, and I don't have answers for the quandary. I just think it's way more complicated than you may realize and there are no simplistic answers. I nearly died on three separate occasions due to lack of health care because stashing their money was way more important than wasting resources on a female child. There really are people like this out there. I have found peace with the natural deaths of my parents because they can't do any more damage to anyone. All I can do now is inform society of the realities they are overlooking so that they can be duly considered along with the more common and traditional lines of thought.


I love you and I'm glad you're here. I hope you've found love and peace in your life. I'm still waiting.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

jazzyjude123 said:


> But it's not an ABORTION pill. It's a pill that blocks any pregnancy that may occur and causes your period--like Books said in her post. Those who repeat the ABORTION pill misinformation are only spreading more misinformation. Let's please get the facts correct5.


Do you mean it acts in the same way the normal pill works and stops the egg from being fertilized?


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

Aisles said:


> Do you mean it acts in the same way the normal pill works and stops the egg from being fertilized?


yes


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

jazzyjude123 said:


> yes


Then it's not a form of abortion then. Thank you

That explains why a woman only has a 12hour window to take it in.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jazzyjude123 said:


> I love you and I'm glad you're here. I hope you've found love and peace in your life. I'm still waiting.


I'm so sorry you're still waiting. Is there anything I can do? PM me if you want to talk about it.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Dottie Kon said:


> Don't feel bad. The first time I posted anything I was reprimanded and ignored by one of the posters because it was posted in the wrong place. I thought you could just post on the page you were on and didn't realize there were various categories. Way to make someone feel unwelcome! I must say KroShay was so very kind in explaining what I had done wrong, etc. Too bad some of the posters seem to have a stick where it shouldn't be!


:~D!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> I posted a comment on a topic created by gertysburg and was immediately put on her ignore list....so I cannot converse with those who are defaming or defending me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521038-1.html
> 
> My comment was neutral about Hobby Lobby (which the OP sited)...just stating that discussing their yarn business is a valid topic on KP, a knitting and crochet forum.


I saw nothing wrong with your comment. It is most certainly her loss.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

My daughter took birth control pills as a young, unmarried woman not because she was sexually actively, but because she suffered from endometriosis. Hobby Lobby, in its judgmental wisdom, would not cover this medical necessity. Shame on them!


----------



## quiltersammy (Jan 29, 2018)

DangItAnyway, I was soooo hoping this forum was one in which I could truly learn "stuff" and not be faced with nitwits who can't stand an opposing view. I'm mainly a longarm quilter, but I also knit,crochet and bead. My time is precious to me and I'm just not "up" for the usual BS (nonsense) I found in both quilt guilds I joined. Alas..........sayonara!

QuilterSammy


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

RevDi said:


> My daughter took birth control pills as a young, unmarried woman not because she was sexually actively, but because she suffered from endometriosis. Hobby Lobby, in its judgmental wisdom, would not cover this medical necessity. Shame on them!


oh my that's awful


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

quiltersammy said:


> DangItAnyway, I was soooo hoping this forum was one in which I could truly learn "stuff" and not be faced with nitwits who can't stand an opposing view. I'm mainly a longarm quilter, but I also knit,crochet and bead. My time is precious to me and I'm just not "up" for the usual BS (nonsense) I found in both quilt guilds I joined. Alas..........sayonara!
> 
> QuilterSammy


Thank you so much for call the posters on this forum "nitwits" just because we don't share your opposing views doesn't give you the right to call us names. It seems to mean that you are looking for someone to agree with everything you say, do and think. Good luck with your search for the "perfect" people or group.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

quiltersammy said:


> DangItAnyway, I was soooo hoping this forum was one in which I could truly learn "stuff" and not be faced with nitwits who can't stand an opposing view. I'm mainly a longarm quilter, but I also knit,crochet and bead. My time is precious to me and I'm just not "up" for the usual BS (nonsense) I found in both quilt guilds I joined. Alas..........sayonara!
> 
> QuilterSammy


With your time being so precious, you need to click on only what you want to read. Do not click on topics in which you are not interested.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

K2P2 knitter said:


> Thank you so much for call the posters on this forum "nitwits" just because we don't share your opposing views doesn't give you the right to call us names. It seems to mean that you are looking for someone to agree with everything you say, do and think. Good luck with your search for the "perfect" people or group.


A friend of mine once said that the problem with the concept of utopia is that it couldn't have more than one person in it. :sm17:


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Chesneys said:


> A friend of mine once said that the problem with the concept of utopia is that it couldn't have more than one person in it. :sm17:


Your friend was very smart!


----------



## flyovercindy (Jan 24, 2013)

jheiens said:


> I am assuming that you are well aware that there are always those who cannot and will not tolerate any opinion expressed by anyone who disagrees with the opinion posted. Being that frail a personality pretty much assures that they cannot or will not enter into a conversation for fear of 1) learning something new; 2) learning from someone who may be wiser or kinder than they; or 3) possibly discovering that they are simply wrong in their assumptions.
> 
> Stand your ground, brother.


 :sm24:


----------



## ksv (Feb 28, 2012)

I am very surprised about all of this ignoreing business. Like your in highschool again. This site has always been helpful and encouraging . if you don't have anything good to say. Don't say anything has always been my moto.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

ksv said:


> if you don't have anything good to say. Don't say anything has always been my moto.


...or this


----------



## Benilda (Dec 10, 2016)

mea said:


> ...or this


That is great!


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

ksv said:


> I am very surprised about all of this ignoreing business. Like your in highschool again. This site has always been helpful and encouraging . if you don't have anything good to say. Don't say anything has always been my moto.


I am not surprised at all. If you have been trolled, harassed, and singled out for abuse by one or more individuals on this forum, it makes perfect sense.

Forums are designated areas for the open sharing of ideas and conversations.
If you don't have anything good to say ? Do you want everyone to just sit down, shut up, and behave ? Is your life a Disney movie?
That is one way to stifle conversation. Reality isn't moonbeams and lollipops.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Dangrktty said:


> I am not surprised at all. If you have been trolled, harassed, and singled out for abuse by one or more individuals on this forum, it makes perfect sense.
> 
> Forums are designated areas for the open sharing of ideas and conversations.
> If you don't have anything good to say ? Do you want everyone to just sit down, shut up, and behave ? Is your life a Disney movie?
> That is one way to stifle conversation. Reality isn't moonbeams and lollipops.


It's ok, Dangr. People that make these comments really don't understand what is going on. It would be interesting to see how they would respond if they were the ones under attack.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I posted a comment on a topic created by gertysburg and was immediately put on her ignore list....so I cannot converse with those who are defaming or defending me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521038-1.html
> 
> My comment was neutral about Hobby Lobby (which the OP sited)...just stating that discussing their yarn business is a valid topic on KP, a knitting and crochet forum.


I remember that topic. I quoted your reply, and wrote a response agreeing with you. I had to go back on the link to see if I was blocked as well - the answer no. Perhaps the OP had stopped reading her own post by then.


----------

